# This is truly incredible! 😲



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/738871882598303440/


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

The guy frost painting on the windshield reminded me of sand painting artists:


----------

